# Gas bars bidding help...



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

The season is almost here! Were putting a bid together for a large chain of gas bars, some are 24 hour sites.

I've never plowed a gas bar, is it safe to add 25% more time on to plowing do to high level of consumers?

Personal opinion, do you like gas bars or find them hectic and more liability?

Thanks!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

whats a gas bar?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Mick76;1490365 said:


> whats a gas bar?


Gas station, hes way up there in the north eh.

Sorry I don't have any more input then that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plowing is plowing. Maybe a little premium on rate just because if its snowing you'll need to leave your route to re plow it. Try and get a seasonal price on it this way you need to argue over how much snow was plowed each time.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hate gas bars. Always Poeps rushing in front and behind for a pump. Even did a card lock in a small town and gave it up , as its unbelievable how many poeple need gas during the 15 minutes you are in the lot during the storm.

Good thing is sometimes you can just spin lots of salt at entrances and let the traffic take care of it. 

Can imagine you would land them charging a premium.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mick76;1490365 said:


> whats a gas bar?


I was wondering the same damn thing, didn't ask as I feared it was a common term and I just dirt know.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Get out of your ____ (favorite foreign car, I'll take a 760Li for this exercise.
Go inside
Give the girl $75
Stick your head in a bucket
Breath pure oxygen for 15 minutes
Get back in your BMW feeling refreshed and rejuvenated

I remember reading about these places years ago. I think they were called Oxygen Bars originally. I'm guessing you can order a custom blend to breathe. I like the 78% Nitrogen blend I use in my tires. 
Apparently they have taken off. I suspect they are more popular in Manhatten and Beverly Hills than Port Clyde, ME


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

grandview;1490369 said:


> Plowing is plowing. Maybe a little premium on rate just because if its snowing you'll need to leave your route to re plow it. Try and get a seasonal price on it this way you need to argue over how much snow was plowed each time.


Yes it is seasonal.

Gas bar, gas station, convenience store etc...all the same thing,

I'm just curious about the amount of traffic and the delay it is going to cause us.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

The only thing worse then a gas station to plow is a storage unit..... don't forget your pita factor when coming up with your price


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

gas stations are a Pain in the @ss tp plow. all those lids, all the traffic and just when you think you are done the gas delivery truck will show up and block the only portion of the lot that you have left to plow. Charge extra and take a xanex before you show up to plow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cmo18;1490550 said:


> Yes it is seasonal.
> 
> Gas bar, gas station, convenience store etc...all the same thing,
> 
> I'm just curious about the amount of traffic and the delay it is going to cause us.


Lots of traffic, lots of delays, lots of salt.

I dont currently do any "gas bars", but wouldnt be afraid of them..I've done them in the past as a sub...just need to price them right.



Mick76;1490552 said:


> The only thing worse then a gas station to plow is a storage unit..... don't forget your pita factor when coming up with your price


Really? I do a handfull of mini storages, and they are some of my best accounts....in fact, I try and route my accounts so that I get to work on 1 or 2 of them myself. Low stress (mine are all very flexible about when they get done by) , little to no traffic, and luckily for me they are all fast payers. They all have plenty of places to put snow also, which some mini stor. complexes I've seen do not....that would drastically change things.

I do have 1 that requires ALL the doors get cleared out by my shovelers, but this account just added a big addition to his facility, and the price increase for this yr has him wanting an option to opt out of the shoveling part to save $....for the sake of my walk guys, I hope he does.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Got a Google pix of this place and I'll let you know if it is a pain in the ass to plow.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Are the fillers raised like Mt. Everest? Bid part of the job with a shovel crew exposing all fillers and clearing the area so you don't risk damaging them with your plow or bobcat. Present it that way as well. Too easy to remove those caps and you generally don't even feel it. Then you have to go find it in a snowbank of hard pack..... clear them by hand.


----------

